# Herodotus' "Histories"



## Rane Longfox (Jun 18, 2005)

I have had a copy of _Histories_ staring at my accusingly from my bookshelf for ages. I'm quite interested in the ancient world he presents, though I would be the first to admit I don't know much about it. Is it possible to read it stright through, as a book, or is it more of a reference source for flciking through when you need to know something?


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 19, 2005)

I personally have never tried to read straight through it as a book, though I'm sure it could be done. My step-dad tried it thoguh and lost interest. I've always looked at the sections relevant to a particular point in history or concept and find Herodotus to be of great interest because his work is very much a narrative, he's a great story-teller. In fact, my Mum argues that he shouldn't be called the first Historian but the first journalist


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 19, 2005)

Or maybe the first tabloid journalist?  I mean, Herodotus wasn't exactly into fact-checking.  Although I have heard that he is more accurate in some things that he is often given credit for.  Anyway, as for reading him straight through - I suppose it could be done, but I haven't.  I did enjoy reading passages, though, when they were assigned in my ancient Greek history class at university.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 19, 2005)

I've read Herodotus, and frankly found it boring! The problem may have been that I tried to read it as a first-hand hstorical source for the Greek-Persian war - when what it actually is a long and roundabout discussion of Greek and Persian historical lore, stuffed with tall tales and anecdotes. 

Don't get me wrong, there are some superb nuggets of information in there, but the whole book came across to myself as a little rambling. 

It's probably worth reading on the merit of the fact that someone tried to compile a lot of information and history of the world from a comtemporaneous ancient historical perspective.

However, it doesn't really read like either a novel or a focused historical account in the same way as Thucydides, Xenophon, Tacitus, Suetonious, or Josephus.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks guys I think I'll just read a little bit first and see if its worth carrying on. Guess it won't be a problem to just leave it for a week or so if I want to read something else, which is good


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 19, 2005)

If that doesn't work just flick through the index for a topic of interest


----------



## Stalker (Jun 21, 2005)

Herodotus writes stories that sometimes are confusing, or when he starts enumerating various tribes and peoples and their ancestors, and the ancestors of their ancestors, attributing all legendary qualities to them one can find only in the myths, you may grow even more lost and confused.

However, I you are interested in a particular period of history before 5th century, Herodotus is probably the only man who can telly a genuine story in the end.


----------

